# Volume control problem



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

First of all, I'd like to say hi to all :wave:. I have been in and out of this site for a while, and you guys seem very polite and helpful. My name is john, I live in Willis, TX, and I am having an issue with controlling the volume on my new Onkyo 5100 7.1 system. Before I installed it, I visited the thx site for proper placement of the speakers, and followed there suggestions the best I could as far as position, and aiming the speakers. However, I have hung each speaker from the ceiling. I have a 13m old daughter so speakers on the floor is out of the question. I was a bit worried about the system being a home theater in a box, but I am pleased with the sound quality. I have a PS3 hooked up to via hdmi cable for the video, and optical for the sound (5100 model is only an hdmi switch and does not decode the signal). Ok....so heres the problem...I bought Terminator 2 on blue ray, and in the speaking scenes of the movie I had to turn up the volume pretty loud to even here what they were saying.....then it cuts to an action scene and blows me out of the chair :hush:. And since that movie, I have also downloaded a couple of movies from the playstation store and have had the same trouble. What can I do? Having to constantly adjust the volume is not going to work....as I mentioned earlier I have a 13m old kid, and when she is sleeping my wife threatens me:foottap:. So if any of you could offer some suggestions...it would very helpful to my health


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

First of all welcome to the Shack,

When you say you mounted the speakers on the ceiling do you mean that they are pointing straight down at the floor?


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

No, they are all (except for the sub)hanging from the Sanus Systems Wms5-B Wall Or Ceiling Speaker Mounts.

The tv is mounted on a brick fireplace. The two front channels, and the center channel are all mounted directly in front of the fireplace. About three inches away from the back of the speakers to the face of the brick. All three are hanging from a 9' ceiling, pointed slightly downwards toward the couch. The two side surrounds are mounted from the ceiling about 2' from in front of the back seating positions pointing downward towards the seating. The two rear surround channels are mounted above pointing almost straight down towards the seats. The sub is on the floor, sitting next to the fireplace, about 3'' of the the back wall. the fire place sits off the wall about 4'


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How large is the room it is in?


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

The room is about 15' long by 15' wide.


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

Also, I have not made a single ajustment on the reciever. It is on all of the default settings. I am a newbie at this, so please bear with me hear.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, there is a supplied mic in the box that comes with the receiver. You need to run the Audyssey 2EQ for Room Correction and Speaker Calibration before your system will run properly. The mic simply plugs into the input on the front of the receiver and simply follow the instructions on the display (your TV) Make sure you test at least 5 positions in your room starting with your normal listening position (make sure there is no noise when you run this test). For more clear instructions look in your manual.

Your room is a perfect box so the sound is going to be tough to get right but let Audyssey do its job first and it will sound much better.


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok, I will do that tonight. The room however is not a perfect box. I should have been clearer on that. The living room is about 15'x15' but it is attached to the kitchen, and dining room. There are no walls in between them 'cept a 4' tall bar in between the kitchen and living room. The speakers are all mounted within that 15'x15' area. The kitchen is about 6'x8', and the dining is about 10'x8'. Thanks for the quick replies, an help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you have any other issues after you run the test please feel free to ask here and someone if not myself will help you out.

Make sure you place the mic facing up toward the ceiling at ear height (when sitting) a camera tripod works great for this.


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

Ahh..thanks again for the help. Will try it tonight, and post an update tomorrow.:thankyou:


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

Ok update abit late.......but the mic worked as you suggested. It still has some minor tone issues, but it still sounds great.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

How many positions did you do during the test?


----------



## screamintat (Dec 17, 2007)

I did the automatic test cycle, and it does three different positions. Between each position was a little over three feet. I read thru the instruction manual, and didn't see any options to change how many positions to set. The only other option I found was to go thru each channel and manually adjust each tone.


----------

